# Best way to safely clean silk plants?



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have silk plants in all of my tanks- I don't use plastic ones anymore aside from two little "bushes" and a flower plant (all in one tank, never had any problems) and I was wondering what is the best way to clean them off?

Typically I'll take them out and rinse them under hot water and rub them between my fingers.. I have some API Safe and Easy for the actual aquarium, though I haven't tried it on any plants as of yet, though I do love how clean it makes my tanks look inside and out.

What is the best way to clean off algae stains (if there is a way) on these plants as well?

And, if you happen to get a sick fish who has gotten a fungus or Ick or some kind of sickness in the tank housing the silk plants, how would you go about making sure those plants do not make the fish sick once you place them back in the tank? Do you boil water and dump it on them or soak them in boiling water then maybe stick them in the freezer? The two extremes I know typically are the best ways to kill bacteria and such, but I was just wondering what everyone else thinks.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I boil every silk plant I intend to put into a tank. Just boil water and toss them in for 5 mins or so, then take them out. Never thought to freeze them, though. Hmm....


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I usually use just an old toothbrush to clean algae. It's pretty time consuming though, so I'll be watching for any other ideas 

For plants with possible pathogens on them I always use a hot water and bleach solution, no matter what. I usually let them soak for at least half an hour, rinse the heck out of them, then leave them to air dry. I wouldn't trust freezing. I mean, if you think about meat (particularly chicken), most people keep it in the freezer but it's still crucial to completely cook it to make sure all bacteria are killed.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I used to have a silk plant but not anymore, I just boiled it when I needed to clean it!Not sure about freezing it though...


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i go with the toothbrush also, though it was a brand new cheap one when i got it.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I boil brand new plants and use bleach mix on old ones.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks  I completely forgot about using a toothbrush lol, i'll have to go buy one for them then.

I'm way too chicken to use a bleach mix, I know alot of people do it that way but it's way too risky for me lol.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Question about the boiling, isn't that dangerous for the "stone" weights?


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Some of the weights i'm able to pop off, the others i have hang off the side, i've never boiled them.


----------

